# PRESS RELEASE: Special Forces Soldiers receive disciplinary action



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 27, 2007)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Jan. 26, 2007) - U.S. Army Special Forces Command completed disciplinary actions for two Special Forces Soldiers January 22 concerning findings from a recently closed investigation addressing allegations that detainees were abused at Gardez, Afghanistan in March 2003.

More...


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 27, 2007)

you have got to be kidding me!:doh:


----------



## gryfen (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm relieved to hear that there's no basis for more serious charges.

:uhh: 
Exactly how and when were they expected to report this death?  Trot over the the MP station and tell the desk Sgt?  
  I'm sorry for being glib, but there's some shit there I just don't get.  I'm assuming if their failure to report was an attempt to cover it up, they would have been nailed for that.
...
so what does that leave?  Slapping a detainee, and not doing your paperwork?  Would they have recieved the letter if the case wasn't publicly known?
Weird shit
:uhh:


----------



## x SF med (Jan 27, 2007)

Friggin GOMR essentially cuts their careers to the end of this enlistment or next promotion cycle, whichever comes first.

Slapping detainees?  Shooting in self defense?  Since when did these become actionable offenses that require a GOMR?  Idiocy, complete idiocy.


----------



## Typhoon (Jan 27, 2007)

Meanwhile the other side gets to torture, maim, and cut heads off with impunity...


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 27, 2007)

Yep, fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 27, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Friggin GOMR essentially cuts their careers to the end of this enlistment or next promotion cycle, whichever comes first.
> 
> Slapping detainees?  Shooting in self defense?  Since when did these become actionable offenses that require a GOMR?  Idiocy, complete idiocy.



I don't know anything about this case other than what I've read in this forum, but the GOMR likely results from the perception that the situation was handled sloppily- for one thing, having a captive under your control, and then permitting a situation to develop that would require having to shoot him in self-defence, combined with the prisoner abuse and the perceived cover-up.


----------



## pegasus (Jan 27, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Yep, fucking ridiculous.



+1

Saw this a few days ago under the media heading "Army Finds Probable Cause In Afghans' Torture, Death".  The article said it was under investigation, pending resolution.  I was so angry about it I couldn't post the content. 

I hope I am wrong, but I can't help but think that because this was in the media that they were thrown to the wolves. I keep hoping that wisdom will prevail somewhere, but it really looks like a reaction to avoid the MSM. 

I hate to say it, but there is another one on the net. This time it is the MSM against the Iraqi's and blaming the US for watching. I won't post it, but I am sure it will percolate to the top of the US press soon. It was filmed by embeds.


----------



## pardus (Jan 27, 2007)

Remember that promise after Vietnam that the American Soldier would never again be forced to fight with one hand tied behind his back?   :uhh:


----------



## Gebirgsjaeger (Mar 2, 2007)

(pardus762) Remember that promise after Vietnam that the American Soldier would never again be forced to fight with one hand tied behind his back?

Different front same bullshit....


----------



## pardus (Mar 2, 2007)

Sadly true


----------



## harryd56 (Oct 18, 2009)

Here we go again, Expendable Elite..... The other thing is that the news media needs to be controlled, these folks are not your friend when you are in such an environment. I remember reporters trying to get into a secluded training area when they found out there was an SF unit training there and tried to make a story that they were testing a new secret weapon and they sure were, teaching support soldiers like me to be more knowledegable like them. ;)

They  look to create sensationalism and excitement for their viewers/readers they are animals and the command must recognize and live by the posted signs "Don't feed the animals." How many courts martials and other disciplinary actions were put into the media stream during WWII? Not that many unless they were outright proven treason. 

The only media I really respect are the lads from National Geographic. They are there to tell the story of real life as it happens so history and life can be accurately transcribed and documented.

There I've said my :2c::doh:


----------



## Swill (Oct 19, 2009)

Holy dusty thread, Batman...


----------



## QC (Oct 19, 2009)

Too right, the original link is inactive.


----------

